# night hunting or day hunting



## jeffrey22 (Feb 5, 2010)

When is the best time to hunt coyotes? day or night?


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

Night hunting is a trip, that's for sure. I might just be lazy, but I far prefer to hunt in the daylight hours. It's so much simpler and the success is really the same. Unless you're planning to hunt over a cow carcass or have an area where you know the coyotes go to hunt mice and snakes etc. then you might just be wasting your time. I haven't been a lot of times at night - never where I live - it's not legal. But while visiting relatives, I have done it with minimal success. I have tried the same areas at night and day. It just is more fun, and less difficult to claim a couple coyotes when the sun is up.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

For most callers or dog hutners the day is by far the most successful. You can cover more country easier, see the animals further or at the very least see them moving. You can also learn more form their actions in coming into a call, which is really important for further calling.

During the winter when it's real cold all day long is good as well, towards the end of the hunting season, it gets a bit more complicated due to the mating and paring up.

Night calling is clearly geared to those who already know the area and how to approach and set up to call, not many are going to just wing it and be very productive.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*I like calling during the day and night but I prefer night time more because thats when a majority of my success has come from.*


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

the vast majority of my coyotes have been killed in the day. I prefer to call in the day because of the ease of setting up quality stand locations that allow great vision. The day makes it easier to cover lots of country and I agree with GritGuy that when it is cold you can call dogs all day long. I have killed some coyotes and lots of fox at night and it is pretty exciting to have them simply show up in front of you or stalk in at you! Heck, I know a guy in AZ who called in and killed a jaguar in the 60s, 300 miles north of Mexico, at night. He said that he was pretty surprised when he walked out there hundred yards and it was not just a bob. Lights were not so great back then. I know it is true. it is on his wall. I dont think that it was illegal back then anyway. but anyway, calling at night is pretty fun. Legal disclaimer: I do not condone shootin anything that you cannot fully identify as legal game.


----------



## fox (Feb 12, 2010)

*I have tried both hunting during the day and at night and i have had much better sucess at night. Plus i like being able to see the eyes of a bobcat held up in the woods when you wouldnt see him during the day.*


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I call in more coyotes at night, but I kill more in daylight. It is much harder to pick up and identify the animal when its running in at night, much easier in the daytime. First light is my favorite time, but I have killed coyotes at anytime during the day. I will say that night hunting is very exciting.


----------



## NIGHTGHOST (Feb 21, 2010)

i hunt were there is alot of pressure and night seems to be the only time.never seeled the deal in daylight,shot 3 reds and 2 dogs at night.i use tree stands and i always hunt the woods with a shotgun.i have lights on my guns but never had to use them. i have luck being in the tree,with snow on the ground.u can see pretty well and line the barrel just as well.i use no. 4 buck,its more forgiving in the dark.shooting at night takes practice,try it before the moment of truth arrives.good luck!


----------



## zorconjef (Feb 26, 2010)

Does anyone hunt out of tree stands, day or night.


----------



## ghosthunter (Mar 5, 2010)

have hunted night and day and have no preferance seems to be just as productive. day time hunting better couple hours into morning and hour before dark.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

ghosthunter said:


> have hunted night and day and have no preferance seems to be just as productive. day time hunting better couple hours into morning and hour before dark.


I night hunt most of the time but I totaly agree with ghosthunter


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

dusk into dark works best for me.


----------



## Teacher (Jan 2, 2011)

In my area, there is also a lot of pressure. Most of the success during the day has been spot and stalk (snow and sunny days makes this easier in ND). Night hunting, I have had the most success with call responses. The big trick is to know areas that have dogs and have the trip planned out before you even head out of town....and don't forget the shovels.


----------

